# Decibel Level Question



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I know there are plenty of videos and whatnot of different systems, but it is nearly impossible to get a true representation of exhaust sound and level from a Youtube video. I have a SLP LM1 catback right now, and plan to add long tubes and either catless or highflow cat mids. Is this going to be ridiculously loud, or just kinda loud? Basically what I need to know is, will it be loud enough to get me pulled over all the time, assuming I am not at WOT all the time? I am hoping maybe someone has this same or very similar setup and can chip in. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

A friend of mine had LT's, catless mids and LM1, and it was race car loud, crazy loud. He would pass me it was loud enough to be noticed. My old LMI setup with stock mids was loud enough to get me pulled over thats why it only lasted two weeks on the car. In California its a 95db limit, I was over that. If you do go with LTs go with catted mids, that will help some.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It will be retarded loud. I rarely hear of peopel being pulled over for noise though... all the ****ty shounding Harleys get away with it why can't we?

There is a local 06 that has SLP headers, catted mids, and SLP LM1. Its retarded loud is and one of the worst sounding ones on top of that.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

freeze916 said:


> I know there are plenty of videos and whatnot of different systems, but it is nearly impossible to get a true representation of exhaust sound and level from a Youtube video. I have a SLP LM1 catback right now, and plan to add long tubes and either catless or highflow cat mids. Is this going to be ridiculously loud, or just kinda loud? Basically what I need to know is, will it be loud enough to get me pulled over all the time, assuming I am not at WOT all the time? I am hoping maybe someone has this same or very similar setup and can chip in. Thanks in advance.


It all depends on what you think is loud. For me, it would be way too loud. Also remember that OSHA requires hearing protection when DBs exceed 95-98 DBs for more then around 3 hours per day. I stated this just to make a point. If you do a lot of driving in a very loud car, you hearing will be the one to suffer in the long term. me. I hate loud cars. I want to hear the sound of POWER when I drive, . It took some trial and error to get what I thought was the best combination of letting my car breath without waking up the dead. I ended up with a nice rumble at idle or slow speeds. Just slightly louder then stock at highway speeds and then scream when hard on the gas. YOUTUBE never offers a true listening advantage when trying to pick a system.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> It will be retarded loud.  I rarely hear of peopel being pulled over for noise though... all the ****ty shounding Harleys get away with it why can't we?



Loud pipes save lives!!


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> It will be retarded loud. I rarely hear of peopel being pulled over for noise though... all the ****ty shounding Harleys get away with it why can't we?
> 
> There is a local 06 that has SLP headers, catted mids, and SLP LM1. Its retarded loud is and one of the worst sounding ones on top of that.


SLP IMHO is one of the best sounding exhaust's. And like some1 else already stated loud pipes save lives. The worst sunding ones are Magnaflow,Bassani and JBA. I personally like Corsa but SLP would be my 2nd choice.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06ls2GOAT said:


> SLP IMHO is one of the best sounding exhaust's. And like some1 else already stated loud pipes save lives. The worst sunding ones are Magnaflow,Bassani and JBA. I personally like Corsa but SLP would be my 2nd choice.


It was a toss between Bassani with an X pipe and JBA for me. Bassani for the Z06 V8 sound and JBA for the old school sound. I ended up going JBA and love it.

Reguardless, tone if def a personal prefeerence but I know from expereince as there are 2 local GTOs that have SLP long tubes, mids, and LM1 exhaust and I hate even following them. I couldn't emagine how loud it is inside... and from peopel that I know that have been inside it, said it droned really bad.

On a side note, a stock exhaust 04 that had Pacesetter LTs and catless mids was louder then me. It sounded surprising good except it was never tuned after the install so it farted extra much.



Rukee said:


> Loud pipes save lives!!


There is loud and then there is too loud lol. I had an exhaust on my bike for that very reason though. It def helped cars be aware of me.


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> It was a toss between Bassani with an X pipe and JBA for me. Bassani for the Z06 V8 sound and JBA for the old school sound. I ended up going JBA and love it.
> 
> Reguardless, tone if def a personal prefeerence but I know from expereince as there are 2 local GTOs that have SLP long tubes, mids, and LM1 exhaust and I hate even following them. I couldn't emagine how loud it is inside... and from peopel that I know that have been inside it, said it droned really bad.
> 
> On a side note, a stock exhaust 04 that had Pacesetter LTs and catless mids was louder then me. It sounded surprising good except it was never tuned after the install so it farted extra much.


Yes SLP does drone but the way i look at it is if you dont like the noise of exhaust then why put it on your car? And with having corsa or slp your going to turn more heads than having a quiet exhaust.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

> Loud pipes save lives!!


 i definatly agree with that because when i drive over the local mountain at night there are a lot of deer but i havent once seen one one the road when im in the goat, i see them on the side of the road not in the road. where i see them all the time when im in other vehicles. i think they can probably hear me atleast a mile off. ha ha 

but as for what jpalmer says.. my car is rediculously loud on the out side of the car but it is suprising how quiet inside the car is. i think its partly due to the pipes going straight out the back so the sound goes away from me. also these are the most sound proof cars i have ever been in. i dont even hear wind noise untill 80mph where other cars you hear it all the time.. but as for drone with straight pipes i dont hear any kind of drone till right at 100 and i have tried it with an x pipe and no mufflers and it droned WAY worse than it does with full straight pipes


----------

